# Your fursona / OCs' famous last words



## PC Master Race (Apr 30, 2020)

Imagine your fursona or favorite OC(s) meeting their epic end in your favorite video games or anime or movies etc. What would they say ?

I'll go first.

*"I kid you not !"*


----------



## Pogo (Apr 30, 2020)

_"I knew this would happen."_
He said with a stupidly smug face and a knowing smile.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 30, 2020)

*farts*


----------



## Raever (Apr 30, 2020)

*"Not this again..."*


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 30, 2020)

"It was bound to happen anyway..."


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 30, 2020)

"Gah! I got too reckless! I'll back out and focus on support."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 30, 2020)

Raever said:


> *"Not this again..."*


10/10 would happen again 



Chompy said:


> "It was bound to happen anyway..."


Rest in pepperoni never forgetti


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 30, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> "Gah! I got too reckless! I'll back out and focus on support."


Ye ain't do nothin', what ye even talkin' about, kitty


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 30, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Ye ain't do nothin', what ye even talkin' about, kitty


What do you mean? I got reckless so I backed out to focus on support!!


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 30, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> What do you mean? I got reckless so I backed out to focus on support!!


And by support you mean staying out of sight for the rest of the battle until you get a resurrect item, then you come back in
Reeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaal help


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 30, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> And by support you mean staying out of sight for the rest of the battle until you get a resurrect item, then you come back in
> Reeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaal help


Stop being ungrateful. Without my support you would've lost the battle and would've had to talk to the schlong-nosed guy!


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 30, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> the schlong-nosed guy


I laugh at this more than I should...


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 30, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> I laugh at this more than I should...


And you cant forget about his two BDSM Loli twins


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Apr 30, 2020)

"Well Mechani-Kat, it looks like it's the end of the road for us. . .but before we die together-, if our time has indeed come. . .I just want you to know this. . .despite everything you've done, I still have a little respect for you."


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Apr 30, 2020)

WAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGHHHHHHH.


----------



## Herdingcats (May 1, 2020)

"OH F-
Death would be rudely unexpected and thus my sona wouldn't have any cool lines.


----------



## MagnusLucra (May 1, 2020)

_The night before the quarterly review meeting, looking over the slide deck.
_
"Hmmmm, I don't think people would mind if I made a _few_ touch ups to some of these..."


----------



## Deathless (May 1, 2020)

"What are you gonna do?"


----------



## Kinare (May 1, 2020)

"Ree."


----------



## PC Master Race (May 1, 2020)

Kinare said:


> "Ree."


You mean...


----------



## Raever (May 1, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> And you cant forget about his two BDSM Loli twins


oh god the memories


----------



## PC Master Race (May 1, 2020)

Raever said:


> oh god the memories


D o n t
L e t
U s
D o w n
I n m a t e


----------



## Leadhoof (May 1, 2020)

"Oof"


----------



## VeeStars (May 1, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> D o n t
> L e t
> U s
> D o w n
> I n m a t e


How goes the rehibilitation?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 1, 2020)

"Goodbye."



Thicchimera said:


> *"I kid you not! He turns himself into a pickle, he's called Pickle Rick! Funniest shit I've ever seen!*


I finished your quote for you btw.


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 1, 2020)

"That looks easy enough..."


----------



## mustelidcreature (May 1, 2020)

...this is...fine
*dead*


----------



## Nanominyo (May 1, 2020)

“I wasted my time running around after nothing...”
- Asaroth [OC]

“Oh is it time already?” 
- Asaroth [Sona]


----------



## Zerzehn (May 1, 2020)

"When I am dead, just throw me in the trash."


----------



## PC Master Race (May 1, 2020)

I think my guy would also be like

*"Ah shit here we go again."*


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (May 2, 2020)

"I always knew that working as prostitute would be better alternative for life profession."


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 2, 2020)

HYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Rouge166 (May 2, 2020)

NO FUTURRREEE


----------



## Auxil (May 2, 2020)

"Ohhhh, it's all starting to come together..."


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 2, 2020)

AHH EUGH


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (May 2, 2020)

"Huh? Isn't that Wallenstein?"


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 2, 2020)

UUUWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 2, 2020)

COME ON TOH YA AT-AH GA MISHON COMPREE


----------



## PC Master Race (May 2, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> HYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA





Toasty9399 said:


> AHH EUGH





Toasty9399 said:


> UUUWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA





Toasty9399 said:


> COME ON TOH YA AT-AH GA MISHON COMPREE


Should I read these with Elder Scrolls Oblivion NPC voices ?


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 2, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Should I read these with Elder Scrolls Oblivion NPC voices ?


----------



## NebulaFirefly (May 2, 2020)

_"Well, as Klingons say... Today is a good day to die!"_


----------



## ArtVulpine (May 2, 2020)

Art Vulpine: "I go home to be with my ancestors."

VEX: "Well, this was fun while it lasted..." 

Spellbound: "Time to learn the greatest mystery of all." 

Aqua: "Goodbye... friends."


----------



## Guifrog (May 2, 2020)

*draws a Xia Yu phrase with the magic fingers for the last time*


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 2, 2020)

"Joke's on you. I happen to like being an egg"


----------



## VeeStars (May 2, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> "Joke's on you. I happen to like being an egg"


What???


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 2, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> What???


When a Digimon dies, they aren't actually killed.
Their data reverts to an egg.
It's literal reincarnation.


----------



## Tyno (May 2, 2020)

"It's what my character would do."


----------



## TheCynicalViet (May 2, 2020)

"Yiffmaaaan! This is the last of my hamon! Take iiiiiiit!!!!"


----------



## VeeStars (May 2, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> "Yiffmaaaan! This is the last of my hamon! Take iiiiiiit!!!!"


Huzzah! A man of quality!

SHIZAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 2, 2020)

ZA WORLDO


----------



## VeeStars (May 2, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> ZA WORLDO


muda muda muda?


----------



## PC Master Race (May 2, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> "Yiffmaaaan! This is the last of my hamon! Take iiiiiiit!!!!"


You deserve to be fucking pinned as top in this thread.


----------



## VeeStars (May 3, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> You deserve to be fucking pinned as top in this thread.


This one actually fits morgana:

"Nigerundayo! Joker!"


----------



## TimFox (May 3, 2020)

"I knew it."


----------



## Rayd (May 3, 2020)

didn't have to go very far for this one


----------



## Breyo (May 4, 2020)

"Huh. I guess I lasted longer than I thought I would!"


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 4, 2020)

"It's so cold. I hate the cold."


----------



## Herdingcats (May 5, 2020)

My deer oc's last words: "I regret nothing!"


----------



## BrightEyedDeviants (May 15, 2020)

"Back off, you useless twat. You don't know how to do anything properly. It is done like this"


----------



## PC Master Race (May 15, 2020)

BrightEyedDeviants said:


> "Back off, you useless twat. You don't know how to do anything properly. It is done like this"


I am a simple elephant guy
I see elephant folks, I like


----------



## Arishipshape (May 15, 2020)

"I challenge thee to a duel! My honor shall not be impugned! En guarde!"


----------



## bandit_husky (May 15, 2020)

see ya later


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (May 16, 2020)

This is the end. It's all over now ........ OR IS IT?


----------



## PC Master Race (May 16, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> This is the end. It's all over now ........ OR IS IT?


Hey VSauce, Michael here ! *starts smooth background music for intellectual viewers* What is "death" ?


----------



## Skittles (May 16, 2020)

"The cake was a lie!!!"


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (May 16, 2020)

Whoops.


----------



## Thehoneybutter (May 16, 2020)

"Owie"


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 17, 2020)

"To go in such a way. The world really does work in an odd way. Let me tell you one bit of advice before you finish me. There is a saying...'To beat a man is not to be the man, but merely to finish his strength detests all others. The true extent of a man is not by his fists, but what he does with his power that makes him stand out.' Alright, shoot me or whatever. Let's get the ball rolling before I figure out a way to save myself last minute."-Vioko Moonlight, Chaos VS. BloodFox: Ch:8


----------



## Garshasp (May 21, 2020)

"Wrong wire!"


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 21, 2020)

"If this is how it ends, let me say my last words......with dynamite!"


----------



## BayoDino (May 24, 2020)

"Nothing is Impossible"


----------



## The-Courier (May 28, 2020)

"You wouldn't happen to have a quarter I could borrow, would you?"


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jun 9, 2020)

No....


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 9, 2020)

"Well this sucks."


----------



## Lenago (Jun 9, 2020)

" huh....ouch"


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 9, 2020)

"Silflay hraka, u embleer rah!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 9, 2020)

"What do you mean that's a real dragon ?"


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 9, 2020)

"Done..."

Short and thick, death imminent! UwU


----------



## LycanFoxx (Jun 9, 2020)

how lazy...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 9, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> "Silflay hraka, u embleer rah!"


No U
**************
Kit: "Awwww, it's so CUTE!"
Pik: *SQWAK*


----------



## Lyrule (Jun 9, 2020)

"Hey, it all worked out in the end, didn't it?"


----------



## Kope (Jun 9, 2020)

I can’t believe I died a virgin uhhh


----------



## Rhys Tieran (Jun 10, 2020)

"Huh. I wonder what the next life will hav-"


----------



## Renyard2001 (Jun 20, 2020)

I told you it wasn't going to fit


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Jun 20, 2020)

Called it


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 20, 2020)

Grief: Sherly, you traitor...

Amanda: Mio spirit will haunt you all in the afterlife!

Ophelia:  I did something noble...for once.

Scylla: Not in the face! *Gets hit in the face with a giant energized warhammer.*

Ivan: (to his son Grief) Grief, everything will be fine...

Aurelia: *Being burnt alive for being a witch* Curse mio fate...


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 20, 2020)

Wow, people still commenting in this old thread ? I'm surprised and glad 

Then I'll just add another line of my OC in.

"Behold, the heart of the world. Origin of all life. Father and mother. Alpha and Omega. Your creator, and your destro-"

*gets an uppercut to the face by some "bounty hunter", followed up with a snort*


----------

